# 50 regels in console window [SOLVED]

## hennep

Hoe kan ik het beeldscherm zodanig instellen dat ik 50 regels te zien krijg i.p.v. de 25 die standaard worden getoond?

Ik heb het over het opstartscherm van linux dat wordt getoond voordat X opstart.Last edited by hennep on Sun Nov 19, 2006 1:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Q-collective

Daarvoor moet je framebuffer in je kernel aanzetten.

Zie deze pagina voor meer info.

----------

## hennep

Q,

Bedankt voor de link.

Ik heb een poging gedaan maar nu heb ik een grafisch opstartscherm gekregen van 30 regels. Op zich al een verbetering maar de scrollback buffer is nog maar twee schermen groot.

Moet ik voor de maximale scrollbuffer in textmode blijven werken?

----------

## Q-collective

 *hennep wrote:*   

> Q,
> 
> Bedankt voor de link.
> 
> Ik heb een poging gedaan maar nu heb ik een grafisch opstartscherm gekregen van 30 regels. Op zich al een verbetering maar de scrollback buffer is nog maar twee schermen groot.

 

Hmm, zet je resolutie wat hoger?

 *Quote:*   

> Moet ik voor de maximale scrollbuffer in textmode blijven werken?

 

Ja, zodra je de vt switched, raakt hij de scrollback geschiedenis kwijt. Hoogst irritant in irssi  :Razz: 

----------

## hennep

ik had in grub al een regel toegevoegd om de resolutie op 1280x1024-16@60 te zetten, mijn TFT gaat niet hoger

Op het moment heb ik een ander probleem dat ik eerst moet oplossen. Gisteravond ben ik weer een aan een update van het systeem begonnen. Dat zou ik vaker moeten doen dan, ik gok eens in de 3 of 4 maanden. 129 packages moesten er bijgewerkt worden. Ergens onderweg is net.eth0 ermee gestopt. 

direct na de --sync had ik al wel een --fetchonly gedaan dus het meeste heb ik al wel binnen maar zo nu en dan moet er toch een tar worden opgehaald en dan crashed de "emerge -Du world" weer. Nu los ik dat op door met de livecd te rebooten en met de netwerkverbinding daarvan het ontbrekende pakket binnen te halen.

Dat heb ik nu 3 keer gedaan en nog steeds 109 packages te gaan. Steeds weer rebooten duurt toch wel ech lang.

Als ik alles weer up and running heb dan besteed ik weer aandacht aan de 50 regels.

----------

## Q-collective

Ik draai "emerge --sync && emerge world -uDNa" een keer per dag, en heb dat soort problemen inderdaad ook niet nee  :Wink: 

----------

## koenderoo

Volgens mij moet het lukken om nog een paar extra regels te krijgen door een ander lettertype in te stellen. De lettertjes worden een beetje onduidelijker, maar je hebt wel meer tekst in beeld.

----------

## hennep

Ondertussen heb ik mijn systeem weer werkend en kan ik weer wat tijd aan het fontprobleem wijden.

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> door een ander lettertype in te stellen.

 Als ik wist hoe ik dat moest doen dan is mijn probleem opgelost  :Smile: 

Ik heb de framebufferbenodigdheden meegecompileerd in de kernel. Kan echter nergens iets over instelbare fonts voor de console vinden.

----------

## koenderoo

Was niet zo moeilijk te vinden, maar je moet even weten waar je naar moet zoeken denk ik:

```

In order to get your console to display the Euro symbol, you will need to set CONSOLEFONT in /etc/conf.d/consolefont to a file found in /usr/share/consolefonts/ (without the .psfu.gz). lat9w-16 has the Euro symbol.

Code Listing 7.1: Setting the console font

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

You should verify that CONSOLEFONT is in the boot runlevel:

Code Listing 7.2: Verify the proper runlevel

# rc-update show | grep -i consolefont

If no runlevel is displayed for CONSOLEFONT, then add it to the proper level:

Code Listing 7.3: Add consolefont to boot

# rc-update add consolefont boot

```

De instelling voor CONSOLEFONT is variabel. Je kunt alle lettertypes terugvinden in /usr/share/consolefonts/. Je moet zelf even uittesten welke kleiner is. De formaten staan vaak vermeld in de naamgeving. In het voorbeeld is dat bijvoorbeeld 16 stipjes hoog.

Bron: Gentoo documentatie

----------

## hennep

Bedankt koenderoo,

De eerste poging met CONSOLEFONT="lat0-08" was niet echt een succes. Wel 60 regels op het scherm maar het lettertype is te vet en daardoor niet goed leesbaar.

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-10" ziet er iets beter uit met 48 regels.

Is er een programma waarmee je de fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts zichtbaar kunt maken? En dan bedoel ik een snelle manier, niet een voor een installeren  :Smile: 

Misschien sla ik door maar het zou ook wel handig zijn om meer dan 80 kolommen te produceren  :Smile: 

----------

## nixnut

 *hennep wrote:*   

> Ondertussen heb ik mijn systeem weer werkend en kan ik weer wat tijd aan het fontprobleem wijden.
> 
>  *koenderoo wrote:*   door een ander lettertype in te stellen. Als ik wist hoe ik dat moest doen dan is mijn probleem opgelost 
> 
> Ik heb de framebufferbenodigdheden meegecompileerd in de kernel. Kan echter nergens iets over instelbare fonts voor de console vinden.

 

Kijk in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/ voor instellingen voor de diverse framebuffer drivers.

----------

